# Predator repower 2410?



## Jrdriver (Jan 27, 2019)

So I have a Troy bilt 2410 about a 2010 model. Lately here in Ohio we’ve been getting hammered with snow and the 179cc motor does ok and actually my neighbor has a single stage blower with the same cc engine on it so I want some more power without a much heavier machine since I tote mine around in the bed of my truck when needed. Has anybody done a 212/224 predator swap and how do you like it?


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

It won’t make a noticeable difference. Biggest improvement you can make is to install an impeller kit check your belt and maybe raise your rpm’s using the little screw on the throttle lever plate.


----------



## Jrdriver (Jan 27, 2019)

arienskids said:


> It won’t make a noticeable difference. Biggest improvement you can make is to install an impeller kit check your belt and maybe raise your rpm’s using the little screw on the throttle lever plate.


I almost can’t imagine that there won’t be a noticeable difference with 45 more cc. They’ve since upgraded the 2410 stock motor to 208cc I assume to handle a full load better and considering my neighbors single stage snow blower has the almost same motor either his is over powered or mine is under powered which is probably what the case is


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Almost all reports on the predator are good.
The engine also has much more power stock than claimed..verified by dyno runs...go for it.
It's the shaft size that is the issue..you will have to source some pulleys for the swap 

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrdriver (Jan 27, 2019)

Shovel said:


> Almost all reports on the predator are good.
> The engine also has much more power stock than claimed..verified by dyno runs...go for it.
> It's the shaft size that is the issue..you will have to source some pulleys for the swap
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


I believe there is a shaft adaptor available on Amazon that comes with a key to hold it in place and then use the stock pulleys so that’s easy enough


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Jrdriver said:


> I believe there is a shaft adaptor available on Amazon that comes with a key to hold it in place and then use the stock pulleys so that’s easy enough


Some people increase the impeller speed while going with the predator....run great...there are videos of them out there action
I have a similar machine as yours that has the 208...runs fine..a predator would walk all over it though due to a better flowing head.

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrdriver (Jan 27, 2019)

Shovel said:


> Some people increase the impeller speed while going with the predator....run great...there are videos of them out there action
> I have a similar machine as yours that has the 208...runs fine..a predator would walk all over it though due to a better flowing head.


----------



## Jrdriver (Jan 27, 2019)

Shovel said:


> Some people increase the impeller speed while going with the predator....run great...there are videos of them out there action
> I have a similar machine as yours that has the 208...runs fine..a predator would walk all over it though due to a better flowing head.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


Mine really runs well actually spent about a month getting it to run well after it sat for 5 years with gas in it due to the owner passing away. I drilled the jet in the carb to fix the surging and set the valves which helped a lot but it seems I can only blow about 4in of snow or so in 1st gear and I know that’s due to it most likely being under powered and I’ve got a good size drive plus I do some neighbors so it takes some time at that pace and even the 208 would be a good upgrade but the new 224 just came out and the torque rating will probably make a great improvement


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Jrdriver said:


> Mine really runs well actually spent about a month getting it to run well after it sat for 5 years with gas in it due to the owner passing away. I drilled the jet in the carb to fix the surging and set the valves which helped a lot but it seems I can only blow about 4in of snow or so in 1st gear and I know that’s due to it most likely being under powered and I’ve got a good size drive plus I do some neighbors so it takes some time at that pace and even the 208 would be a good upgrade but the new 224 just came out and the torque rating will probably make a great improvement


You have something wrong with that engine..it should do much better..the bottle neck on these really isn't the power is the angle of augers provides a slow feed rate so snow piles up in the front of the machine. 
It's usually the slow jets that causes surging as the throttle is just barely open and the slow jet isn't providing enough fuel combined with the main jet...a closed main jet will usually fall flat and die when it hits a load..or takes a long time of running before the engine will accept a load.
Surging for a while is normal for these engines...I reduce my engine speed for a little while..after a couple minutes it's all good I can leave choke fully open then.
If that four inches of snow was sloppy wet it will use alot of power...if the snow is light..little power is needed

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrdriver (Jan 27, 2019)

Shovel said:


> You have something wrong with that engine..it should do much better..the bottle neck on these really isn't the power is the angle of augers provides a slow feed rate so snow piles up in the front of the machine.
> It's usually the slow jets that causes surging as the throttle is just barely open and the slow jet isn't providing enough fuel combined with the main jet...a closed main jet will usually fall flat and die when it hits a load..or takes a long time of running before the engine will accept a load.
> Surging for a while is normal for these engines...I reduce my engine speed for a little while..after a couple minutes it's all good I can leave choke fully open then.
> If that four inches of snow was sloppy wet it will use alot of power...if the snow is light..little power is needed
> ...


It seems alright it’s got good compression but this last storm was an 4in of an icy mix and the one before that it moved 16in of lighter stuff at once not really fluffy stuff but still lighter and it didn’t do terrible but I did make more smaller passes to help it out. I can usually run it wide open in less then 30 seconds from start up and let it eat. I’ve never actually had it stall out on me or die it really has been good but I’d just like something with a little more balls so I can work a little faster as opposed to getting a bigger machine


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

add predator, up the rpms a lil bit, add impeller kit...smile !


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Jrdriver said:


> It seems alright it’s got good compression but this last storm was an 4in of an icy mix and the one before that it moved 16in of lighter stuff at once not really fluffy stuff but still lighter and it didn’t do terrible but I did make more smaller passes to help it out. I can usually run it wide open in less then 30 seconds from start up and let it eat. I’ve never actually had it stall out on me or die it really has been good but I’d just like something with a little more balls so I can work a little faster as opposed to getting a bigger machine


If you can put a full load on it in 30 seconds without choke.. she is running rich.
None the less a predator is a good upgrade power wise for you....if my engine ever konks I am going with a predator 

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

I have the TB 2410 with the 179cc engine. It runs real good but stock it does lack throwing power, especially with wet snow and slush. I added an impeller kit and it really improved the throwing ability a lot, especially wet snow and end of driveway slush. It was the best ~$30 improvement that could be done to a "lower" power snowblower without spending a lot of money.


----------



## Jrdriver (Jan 27, 2019)

Shovel said:


> If you can put a full load on it in 30 seconds without choke.. she is running rich.
> None the less a predator is a good upgrade power wise for you....if my engine ever konks I am going with a predator
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


I’m positive it’s a little over carbureted now with the jet drilling but it does run better this way without surging so it was worth it for sure. Probably going to grab me a 224cc and slap it on


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Jrdriver said:


> I’m positive it’s a little over carbureted now with the jet drilling but it does run better this way without surging so it was worth it for sure. Probably going to grab me a 224cc and slap it on


The 212 predator is about 100 bucks and has much more power than advertised. 
It was stacked up against other machines its size for dyno runs and blew most of the competition away...not saying rhe 224 you are looking at isn't bad..but the predator is a known good engine at a bargain basement price.


Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

From listening to your comments, it sounds like you need more torque so it won't bog down under load and you can work faster. I always have steered people away from the 179cc engine when I am asked. It is underpowered for a 24" bucket in my humble opinion. I am sure others here will agree on thiat.

If it were me, I would do an imellar kit and then the predator up grade...... or if you come across a 208 Powermore cheap.grab that. It would be a lot less work and it is a snow engine.. The 224cc Preditor will give you the most Torque. It has not been out too long so the reliability is an unknown. But it is nearly the same as the 212. It does have a plastic cam gear. Where the 212 has a steel cam gear. Over all the 212 is a rock solid and proven engine.

Or keep you eye out for a used 8-24 at the right price.

Good luck.


----------



## Jrdriver (Jan 27, 2019)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> From listening to your comments, it sounds like you need more torque so it won't bog down under load and you can work faster. I always have steered people away from the 179cc engine when I am asked. It is underpowered for a 24" bucket in my humble opinion. I am sure others here will agree on thiat.
> 
> If it were me, I would do an imellar kit and then the predator up grade...... or if you come across a 208 Powermore cheap.grab that. It would be a lot less work and it is a snow engine.. The 224cc Preditor will give you the most Torque. It has not been out too long so the reliability is an unknown. But it is nearly the same as the 212. It does have a plastic cam gear. Where the 212 has a steel cam gear. Over all the 212 is a rock solid and proven engine.
> 
> ...


You pretty much nailed it. I only gave 50$ for the machine since they couldn’t get it running so I kinda got what I got with the 179cc but it was in fantastic shape with I’m guessing less then 20hrs on it because the owner only had it a couple of seasons before passing then it sat. I did see the plastic cam gear in a video and you’re right I may steer away and just toss a 212 in it and move on


----------



## Great white (Feb 4, 2021)

Jrdriver said:


> So I have a Troy bilt 2410 about a 2010 model. Lately here in Ohio we’ve been getting hammered with snow and the 179cc motor does ok and actually my neighbor has a single stage blower with the same cc engine on it so I want some more power without a much heavier machine since I tote mine around in the bed of my truck when needed. Has anybody done a 212/224 predator swap and how do you like it?





Jrdriver said:


> So I have a Troy bilt 2410 about a 2010 model. Lately here in Ohio we’ve been getting hammered with snow and the 179cc motor does ok and actually my neighbor has a single stage blower with the same cc engine on it so I want some more power without a much heavier machine since I tote mine around in the bed of my truck when needed. Has anybody done a 212/224 predator swap and how do you like it?





Jrdriver said:


> So I have a Troy bilt 2410 about a 2010 model. Lately here in Ohio we’ve been getting hammered with snow and the 179cc motor does ok and actually my neighbor has a single stage blower with the same cc engine on it so I want some more power without a much heavier machine since I tote mine around in the bed of my truck when needed. Has anybody done a 212/224 predator swap and how do you like it?


I recently repowered my older a


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Jrdriver said:


> You pretty much nailed it. I only gave 50$ for the machine since they couldn’t get it running so I kinda got what I got with the 179cc but it was in fantastic shape with I’m guessing less then 20hrs on it because the owner only had it a couple of seasons before passing then it sat. I did see the plastic cam gear in a video and you’re right I may steer away and just toss a 212 in it and move on


I was at HF a few weeks ago and the 212 was on sale for $129. Marked down from $149. I hope you can still get that price. Either way it is still a great option. dont forget the impellar kit. It is an efficiency improver for short money. Good luck!!!!


----------

